# March 2021 Raffle ! (contains gold)



## Noxx (Mar 7, 2021)

I know, I know, it's been a while !

I found a bunch of my old stuff so here it goes:

Up for grab is a 250mL beaker that is covered with pure gold precipitate !! :G How much gold there is ? No one knows for sure but you won't be disappointed  












:arrow: As usual, in order to enter the raffle you simply have to reply to this thread and be a gold or silver member :wink:

This raffle will end April 1st


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 7, 2021)

Sign me up PLEASE.


----------



## etack (Mar 7, 2021)

wow 

I do need a beaker.

Eric


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 7, 2021)

Extra beakers always comes handy :-D

Bye the way, nice to hear from you again Noxx.
On the home side of the world again?


----------



## niks neims (Mar 8, 2021)

why not 

I'm in!


----------



## kurtak (Mar 8, 2021)

Good to hear from you Noxx 8) :G 

Hope life is treating you well :!: :?: 

And thanks for starting this forum so many years ago - it continues to be the best source of info about refining PMs :mrgreen: 8) :G 

Kurt


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm in!


----------



## Refining Rick (Mar 8, 2021)

Do you still have to be a silver member.
If not. I'm in. I like beakers.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 9, 2021)

Yes please. 8)


----------



## eaglewings35 (Mar 11, 2021)

Im putting my name in the hat. Sign me up too !!


----------



## nadhirboukhenifra (Mar 24, 2021)

Great I'm in!


----------



## Wills803 (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m in!


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 26, 2021)

Noxx's contest rules;

As usual, in order to enter the raffle you simply have to reply to this thread and be a gold or silver member 

If you are not a gold or silver member, you can not enter. Looks to me like half of those entered are not.


----------



## galenrog (Mar 26, 2021)

Very true, Jimdoc. Even here, many people only see what they want to see, hear what they want to hear, and read what they want to read.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## markscomp (Mar 27, 2021)

but i should be entitled to enter 

- please, please
mom, mom, mom, mommy, mommy, mom, mom 

i read stuff here and bitch and moan

and i am just to lazy to renew my subscription because i forget how to do it --

hint to all moderators 

send reminder out with easy to use instructions in pms and to emails if you have them


----------



## Michaellola (Mar 27, 2021)

Aloha, Sounds like a wonderful opportunity to begin the journey of gold recovery. I have pounds of cleaned and gleaned material from the past 20 years. Collected many of the needed materials to process, but don't have one of those. Im with the others in vying for the exalted cup.


----------



## Piranha44 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi, I like gold, cheerz


----------



## Penmaster (Mar 29, 2021)

I would love to win that !


----------



## goobieguy (Mar 31, 2021)

Just under the wire to enter! Good luck to all,


----------



## RICOCHETAZ (May 4, 2021)

:!: Wish I coulda I woulda. Prospect RICOCHETAZ.


----------



## chadlymfc (Aug 13, 2021)

sign
me up


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 13, 2021)

Hmm very late Chadlymfc. 
But as a afterthought, did this one give a result, did someone actually win?


----------

